# Inflamation of the Sinuses



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2011)

Ha, so here's a new one.  Blood says histomine levels are normal/low.  But I have issues breathing, go through a box of tissues a week, etc.  DayQuil/NyQuil seem to help.  Not 100% but some improvement.  Just had another CT Scan done to check on my cyst/polyp/wtf ever THIS radiologist feels like calling it.  Anyways, it's in my Maxillary Sinus.  Had it for years.  Maybe almost a decade... dang, that just made me feel old to type.  

Well, it just seems to me like it might be my Crohn's acting up somewhere else.  So I asked this new ENT Doc what he thought about that.  First apt, first time meeting him at all.  "Well, I don't think it's your Crohn's because you don't have any ulcers inside your sinuses."

Really?!  lol...


----------

